# Pattern lockscreen dot colors



## Jordanqkoch (Nov 25, 2011)

Any way to change the dot color easily? BB has them changed somehow so I'd imagine it can't be too difficult. Every other rom is boring and green :-(

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

lock code dots or glowdots? This what you mean? If so I can do it, I might have a zip some where, I will look. I don't flash mine, so you would have to link me to the rom your on and can do it and send it back to ya. Wasn't aware bb has that option since I was on it. I do everything myself as far as my customization. Nothing flashed or rom options like bb. What recovery are you on twp or cwm? shoot me a pm if u still wanting or gtalk ([email protected] is the fastest way since I am mostly on xda these days.


----------

